
April proves to be the cruellest month again as Fujitsu staff down tools - a-smith
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/04/10/april_2017_will_forever_be_known_as_fujitsu_strike_month/
======
philiphodgen
This is a run-of-the-mill "union vs management" story. Only the fact that
Fujitsu = management makes this vaguely on-point for Hacker News.

Flagged.

------
zeristor
It would appear that Mr A Smith reads nothing but The Register, or at least
only posts The Register stories to HackerNews

